# My Visa..... ITS HERE!!



## Loki117 (May 9, 2008)

Got home yesterday (Today is my birthday by the way) and I had a lovely gift from the CA embassy sitting in my letter box. My BUNAC 1 year working visa! I'm so excited about it's time to book the hotel for my first few nights in Vancouver and start checking craigslist for apparements.

I can't wait!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats - and happy birrthday, by the way!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Loki117 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Bev it's been an awesome day so far and tonight I get to celebrate with my better half as her visa has also just arrived today!  Celebrations all round. We booked our Y2Play passes months ago for grouse and now I can't wait to get over and get using them.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations! 

On your birthday but especially on your visa! 
I love it when people post that their visas have come through since it reminds me of how happy I was when that happened for us.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## divastarz (Mar 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Goodluck and Welcome!!!


----------

